
John Free: Ten Year Photo Essay [video] - brudgers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUAbGV7RA0Q&list=PLGEE7pGLuppT9IthLu41d5vpgfF9HhQiL
======
lioeters
Tramps, hobos and bums are probably far from the interests of most HN readers.
I've had my share of experience with the American "down and out" class, and
John Free's stories were wonderful (and sad) to listen to. It reminded me of
old friends, and that a documentary photographer is a human being first and
foremost.

~~~
brudgers
In fairness, hour long videos tend rarely get much HN attention. One on a non-
technical topic by a non-celebrity in relation to the technical community
probably will get less. One with the John Free's social perspective, will
really be hit or miss. I'm glad you enjoyed it and glad it didn't elicit
trolling behavior.

